
OpenIndiana Hipster 2020.04 Released: Phase Out Python 2, GCC7 as Base Compiler - rbanffy
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=OpenIndiana-2020.04-Released
======
rurban
Why do they always comment on gcc not the latest as a bad thing? The base
compiler needs to be stable. Newer releases might be faster and better on edge
cases, but also have much more bugs. Many of them serious.

7 is a good choice, 8 might also work. everything since 9 is very
experimental. 10 even crashes on the simpliest of my testcases. how fc32
managed this is a miracle.

latest is not always best, mostly worst.

~~~
rbanffy
I'm now curious about how are you abusing your compilers. I've never seen GCC
crash because of the code I've written.

~~~
throwaway_pdp09
To all the people who will now let us know that GCC crashes for them (and I've
no doubt it does, I'm not questioning your honesty), do you put in bug
reports?

~~~
rurban
If they care yes. For gcc it's an unpleasant experience. And minimizing the
testcases is an art lost to me.

For llvm it's pleasent.

------
arminiusreturns
Curious to hear about anybody using OpenIndiana in prod and what their
thoughts are compared to linux.

~~~
troyjfarrell
I'm using SmartOS (and Triton) with minimal SmartOS images in production for
hosting mixed services.

In general, I really like it. My biggest frustration at the moment is the age
of packages in pkgsrc. Second would be the lack of support for Illumos in
third-party packages. These frustrations are manageable.

------
jasoneckert
I have fond memories of a few decades of using/managing Solaris machines, and
I've often considered running OpenIndiana on a Thinkpad. Has anyone tried
this? How is the OpenIndiana support for commodity laptop hardware?

~~~
ncmncm
Run it in VMs. The Qubes OS is optimized for this use case. Then Solaris sees
a very stable device environment, removing most of the work in keeping an OS
fresh.

~~~
unixhero
Anyone actually use CubesOS?

~~~
ptrott2017
30K+ users according to the Micah Lee video on their website.

I didnt know CubesOS till ncmncm posted about it in this thread, but it looks
interesting enough to test drive for a while. If you want to learn more,
recommend watching the video here: [https://www.qubes-os.org/video-
tours/](https://www.qubes-os.org/video-tours/)

